# Jet-set thief had designs on gems, police say



## Yrys (2 Jun 2007)

They may decide to make a movie out of it...

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20070602.wrarejewel0602/BNStory/National/home



> WINNIPEG — Police say Gerald Daniel Blanchard is Canada's most sophisticated bank robber and fraud artist,
> a man accused of leading a criminal group that baffled police, flaunted its wealth and lived a jet-set life funded by international heists.
> 
> Mr. Blanchard, about whom very little is known, was arrested in January after a three-year investigation and faces more
> ...


----------

